# Robbie J's R35 GTR Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Today we had the honour of working on Robbies new GTR in the awesome DMG (Gunmetal) colour… Removing a few hairline scratches and doing a protection detail.
The weather wasn’t playing ball so we found cover under some adjacent offices and got to work, first removing the hairline scratches on the roof, bonnet and front wings. (Thanks to Robbie for wielding the camera!!!). We used the Porter Cables with SP 80mm Orange Light Cut Pads and Prima CUT to work on the main marks, and then a refining pass afterwards with a Red SP Finishing Pads using Meguiars Speed Glaze…


















































Once we’d removed all the marks the car was cleansed using SP Paint Cleanser and finally a coat of SP Polymer Super Sealant was applied and left to cure for 20 mins while we polished off our sarnies (no pun intended ).
The sealant was then removed using Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels and even the sun came out for a few finishing pics…


















































































































Unsurprisingly, the heavens then opened…


































A truly awesome car… I need to get saving!!!

Thanks for looking.
Alex :thumbsup: .


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Stunning.. That really is a lovely colour.. Lucky guys!!


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

lovely car & Nice color.

Lucky man


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Another cracking job......well done guys :thumbsup: 

Robbie.....cars looks spot on in that colour. :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you can see the difference in the shine after Alex did his magic and the car is new. shows the "5 year coat" is not as good as Alex's stuff.

R


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Cracking results there Alex. :thumbsup: 

Robbie you lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky git. Stunning motor and in one of my favourite colours. :thumbsup: 


EDIT. 

Alex, what torch did you use to spot the paint corrections??


Cheers


Steve


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers chaps .

Steve - torch is a 1W Rolson.. Only about 7 quid but work very well.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I cant believe you never wore the pinnies  



Great job Alex and Rob.:clap: 


Robbie a great looking car mate, they go quite well. RC's managed a 1:37 around Oulton Park at the weekend just ten secs slower than the BTCC lap record not bad for a stock car :bowdown1: 





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

still running in, oil change on Thursday. Silverstone on Friday now but taking it easy....


----------



## OllieMeff (May 30, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> still running in, oil change on Thursday. Silverstone on Friday now but taking it easy....


Looks fantastic Robbie, I'm proper jealous!!

I would say pop in to us in Oxford to say high on the way to/from Silverstone (we're only just off the M40) but I won't see it, cos I'm at Goodwood!! Argh! Glad you managed to get the oil change booked!

Ollie


----------

